# Any bug experts out there?



## GaryQ (May 15, 2018)

Killed this 'little' bugger last night trying to sneak into the building when I went out for a smoke... the thing is like almost 3 inches long!

Anybody have a clue what the heck it is? Besides being one ugly looking thing!


----------



## forgetmenot (May 15, 2018)

omg  is that not a wood louse comes in usually from lumber yards from other countries


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 15, 2018)

Google images thinks it's from the family froghoppers or spittlebugs, possibly a meadow spittlebug, but they shouldn't be that big - more like 5-7 mm.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 15, 2018)

The wood louse looks different - all species are segmented across the body like this:


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2018)

> this 'little' bugger last night trying to sneak into the building



Whatever it was, sounds like it had boundary issues.


----------



## gooblax (May 16, 2018)

"Just looks like a big ass cockroach to me." - your friendly Australian representative


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2018)

Ah yes... cockroachus buttocks in latin.


----------



## GaryQ (May 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone, especially gooblax since your suggestion led me to google big cockroach and think I identified this guy (or gal)
It seems to be a Giant Water Bug, Lethocerus americanus or Toe-Biter as they can deliver a painful bite to a foot dangling off a dock. Lives in water and can fly too to get from one water source to the other. These guys are quite predatorial. 

This big ugly thing made the mistake of being in the wrong place (trying to sneak into my building) at the wrong time (when my foot swept it onto it's back) And a small rock finished it off without squishing him so I could take a picture.
​


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2018)

> painful bite to a foot dangling off a dock...
> These guys are quite predatorial



I, too, read they bite people quite painfully and even reportedly have occasionally killed small birds.

They are in the US, too, in case you were planning on crossing the border for relief


----------



## gooblax (May 16, 2018)

Well, at least we can prepare for the cockroach uprising, now that we know where its attack squadron training camp is.


----------



## GaryQ (May 16, 2018)

gooblax said:


> Well, at least we can prepare for the cockroach uprising, now that we know where its attack squadron training camp is.



Good one :rofl:
'Scept maybe Someone didn't read the post I made? 
It seems to be a *Giant Water Bug*, Lethocerus americanus or Toe-Biter ​


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2018)

So what you're trying to say is it was a *Giant Water Bug*?

But isn't that related to the *Giant Cockroach* family?


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2018)

I do believe Gary mentioned the roaches go to swimming classes to qualify for their water bug classification.

Most of the training centers are probably in Florida swamps.


----------



## GaryQ (May 16, 2018)

Nope cockroaches are a totally different family...  they are scavengers and eat anything.
These little guys are NASTY! They go after moving prey! They paralyze the prey then ... google if you want to know more gross details of what happens next


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2018)

They make them watch things like Dancing With The Stars and Fox News?


----------



## GaryQ (May 16, 2018)

Daniel said:


> I do believe Gary mentioned the roaches go to swimming classes to qualify for their water bug classification.
> 
> Most of the training centers are probably in *Florida swamps*.



Yup and they are most likely illegal aliens from South of the US border (Only place I know of cockroaches that big!)


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2018)

They are not of this world. Thanks to Wikipedia, I still have flashbacks of seeing the giant water bugs carrying thousands of their eggs on their backs


----------



## gooblax (May 16, 2018)

GaryQ said:


> Nope cockroaches are a totally different family...  they are scavengers and eat anything.
> These little guys are NASTY! They go after moving prey! They paralyze the prey then ... google if you want to know more gross details of what happens next


So cockroaches = big-flat-bug air force
GIANT water bug = big-flat-bug marines

Wrong service branch, same sentiment


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2018)

Image removed.

Sorry, Gary.


----------



## GaryQ (May 16, 2018)

David Baxter said:


> A reminder that if you kill a giant bug make sure you finish the job:



Oh Dr. B. that's just nasty mg: Some of us here have arachnaphobia


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2018)

Also important to notify the 3,000,000 next of kin.


----------



## GaryQ (May 16, 2018)

So this is the new psych help therapy? Come to psychlinks we'll make sure you face your greatest fears!


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2018)

Sounds good.  Should we schedule the triggers using Toronto time?

Next stop: Feelings of existential loneliness.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2018)

GaryQ said:


> So this is the new psych help therapy? Come to psychlinks we'll make sure you face your greatest fears!



I'm sorry, Gary. I have removed the image.


----------



## GaryQ (May 16, 2018)

David, I was just messing with ya 
Even though I do have arachnophobia and that dude was really scary... I can imagine though, probably best, in case someone really gets freaked out mg:


----------

